# Bike "set-up" question...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I've noticed that racers will have their seat higher than the level of their handlebar. 

I'm 5'9" with a 33" inseam at just over 200lbs (with an athletic build).
Personally, I like an aggressive stance when riding. 
My current bike ('09 Trek 1.5) has a nearly level saddle to handle bar ratio. 

I've been wanting to drop my handlebar height to below the saddle height 
(before I noticed that racers are set up like this). 

I was thinking about removing the spacers and dropping the bar. 
Once I've found a comfortable height, go back and cut the top of the 
bar that extends past the top of the stem and capping it off there.

Is it a good position to have the saddle higher than the handlebar?

What "signs" of bad news should I look for when riding that this position set up 
is "not" right for my body type (pain or discomfort in certain areas to look for)?

Besides comfort level, is there a formula that I should use as a reference 
(for example, height of saddle should be "X" # of mm's higher/lower/percentage 
of height of handlebar or whatever...)? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Besides comfort level, is there a formula that I should use as a reference
> (for example, height of saddle should be "X" # of cm's higher/lower/percentage
> of height of handlebar or whatever...)?


There are many factors to consider, and over time as one develops as a cyclist, it changes.

Read this item as a place to start off with:
http://www.cyclefitcentre.com/pdf final docs/backyard positioning_julu_aug_2004.pdf

You need to get saddle and cleat set up right first, then sort out the position of bars (height/reach).


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> There are many factors to consider, and over time as one develops as a cyclist, it changes.
> 
> Read this item as a place to start off with:
> http://www.cyclefitcentre.com/pdf final docs/backyard positioning_julu_aug_2004.pdf


Good man! :thumbsup:

Aw Thanks Mate!


----------



## moriatesg (Nov 30, 2009)

Get a bike fit. Don't just estimate and move things around. I can cause more problems then good. Because a pro rides one way does not mean you should.


----------

